# Hardware für Design und 3D, ebenso Gaming



## AnimuZzz (31. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich möchte mir ein neues System zusammenstellen. Vielleicht sind hier einige Erfahrene.

1- Wird SLI nur von Spielen genutzt oder nutzen die Adobe Programme durch CUDA automatisch die GPU von mehreren Karten?

2- Lohnt sich eine Nvidia Quaddro 4200 im oder kann man ruhig die Geforce 980 nutzen für Adobe Anwendungen und Maya?

3- Ich will mir ein Dual-Mainboard zulegen. Lohnt sich da ein Intel Xeon Prozessor oder eher ein Intel I7?

Ich betreibe Grafikdesign, Fotografie und 3D ... ebenso spiele ich gerne und möchte mir deshalb nicht 2 Computer kaufen.

grüße


----------

